# DTG Black Ink Coming Out Green



## printedguernsey (Dec 8, 2016)

We've recently purchased a DTG machine, and using white t-shirts to print an intricate black design, it comes out green, and the image quality looks banded (perhaps it's printing too fast or needs another layer?).

We haven't pre-treated it as it's a white t-shirt. After printing it's pressed for 45 seconds at 335 degrees. The image is black on Garment Creator. The printer has had it's tests-it's brand new. The ink cartridges are in the correct places, and most settings on GC are default.

Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

What kind of printer are you using?


----------



## printedguernsey (Dec 8, 2016)

An Epson SC-F2000


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd call epson and see what they say.


----------

